# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Procesi i Pavarësimit të Kosovës

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*PRISHTINE (3 Janar)* - Kongresisti amerikan Henry Hyde do të riprezentojë rezolutën për pavarësinë e Kosovës të njohur deri më tani me emrin "Gilman-Lantos", në seancën e ardhshme të Kongresit në Ëashington. Koha është të prezentohet kjo rezolutë para se të aprovohen projektligjet për dy vitet e ardhshme, thonë për zyrtarë të Lidhjes Qytetare Shqiptaro-Amerikane. dxhko *(BalkanWeb)*

----------


## snaiperist

Jane te shumte ata qe kerkojne cdo minute e cast pavaresine e menjehershme te Kosoves. Shume prej tyre nuk mendojne si do ta mbajne pavaresine pasi ta arrijne.

Une mendoj se tani nuk eshte momenti i duhur per pavaresi te Kosoves. Institucionet ne Kosove jane shume te brishta, forcat politike mund te bien lehte ne grindje te pafundme mes tyre sikur ne dere te trokiste pushteti, ekonomikisht Kosova do te pesonte nje goditje te rende dhe arsimi do te humbte shume. Shume mund te kritikojne disa humbameno te administrates se huaj te cilet vetem marrin rrogen e nuk bejne gje tjeter ne Kosove. Megjithate ne kemi akoma per te perfituar prej administrates se huaj. Le ta leme krenarine menjane per nje moment dhe te shohim se sa shume ka ndryshuar mentaliteti i njerezve, sa eshte zgjeruar diapazoni i tyre, sa eshte rritur niveli profesional dhe sa jane shtuar kontaktet me jashte keto tre vjet.

Sigurisht qe politikanet duhet ta kerkojne me te madhe dhe te bejne presion per pavaresi, megjithate ne duhet te vazhdojme te perfitojme cdo dite dhe zhvillohemi ne te gjitha fushat. Ne fund te fundit se vjen pavaresia pas 3 ose 5 vitesh me vone nuk behet nami apo jo?

Pershendetje.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Gazeta "Ekonomisti": Bisedimet për statusin final, pas dy vitesh  
Lajmi i ores 1:10 PM 

LONDER (4 Janar)* - Gazeta londineze "Ekonomist" duke komentuar zhvillimet e fundit në raportet Beograd - Podgoricë ka theksuar, se ato kanë shqetësuar udhëheqësit shqiptarë të Kosovës që frikësohen se amerikanët dhe evropianët, të cilët janë duke zvogëluar praninë ushtarake, dëshirojnë fillimin e bisedimeve për statusin final në përpjekje për të detyruar kosovarët që të heqin dorë nga pavarësia. "Në veçanti amerikanët që tani janë të fokusuar politikisht dhe ushtarakisht në Irak dhe në luftën kundër terrorizmit, dëshirojnë që shqiptarët dhe serbët të hapin dialogun", pohon gazeta londineze "Ekonomist" për të shtuar se ka pak gjasa, që bisedimet për statusin final të Kosovës të fillojnë para një ose më shumë vitesh. Në një takim të mbajtur vonë në Institutin për Paqe të Shteteve të Bashkuara polikëbërësit amerikanë ishin dukshëm më të disponuar për pavarësinë e Kosovës, pos tjerash edhe si pasojë e përpjekjeve që para evropianëve të braktisin këtë hapësirë, thuhet në këtë shkrim. dxh/ko *(QIK/BalkanWeb)*

----------


## Enri

Pas një procesi përgatitor prej pothuaj 3 vjeçar UNMIK vendosi fillimin e procesit të privatizimit të ndërmarrjeve shoqërore të Kosovës, për të vazhduar më pas me privatizimin e ndërmarrjeve me kapital publik. Privatizimi i ekonomisë kosovare ka një rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme shumëplanëshe, që prek drejtpërdrejt Kosovën, Shqipërinë, rajonin dhe faktorin shqiptar në përgjithësi. 

Së pari, marrja e vendimit historik të privatizimit nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare është sinjali i parë i njohjes de facto i pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kjo për shkak se privatizimi do të thotë në thelbin e vetë para së gjithash kalimi i të drejtave pronësore nga shteti tek subjektet private. Në rastin konkret, autoritetet e UNMIK-ut, pa dyshim me miratimin e plotë të Nju Jorkut, kanë marrë pikërisht tagrat e mbartësit të të drejtave shtetërore në Kosovë, përfshi edhe të drejtën e transferimit të plotë të këtyre të drejtave personave fizike dhe juridikë, pa njohur autoritetin jugosllav ose serb. Vendimi i mësipërm tregon edhe njëherë mundësitë, vlerat dhe hapësirat e mëdha interpretuese të rezolutës 1224 të OKB-së dhe njëkohësisht flet për largpamësinë e hartuesve dhe mbështetësve të kësaj marrëveshje, me në krye SHBA. Pa dyshim në marrjen e një vendimi të tillë strategjik është vullneti i shteteve më demokratike të botës me në krye SHBA. Autoritetet amerikane po tregojnë në mënyrë të përsëritur dhe të vazhduar se kanë qenë dhe mbeten miqtë e mëdhenj të kombit shqiptar. Gjithashtu, po tregohet me vepra se interesi amerikan në Kosovë, Shqipëri dhe Ballkan mbetet i madh dhe i pandryshuar 

Së dyti, privatizimi i ekonomisë kosovare është një shans i mirë për fillimin e rimëkëmbjes së saj në të mirë të gjithë qytetarëve të saj pa dallim kombësie. Prej një periudhe prej më shumë se 20 vjeçare genocidi tipik kolonial jugosllav edhe ekonomia kosovare u ndesh me pengesat dhe mungesën e plotë të investimeve shtetërore duke shënuar hapa mbrapa dhe mos mundur të gjenerojë të ardhurat e domosdoshme të mbijetesës së qytetarëve të saj. Objektivi ishte që shqiptaret të lëshonin masivisht vatrat e tyre në kërkim të mbijetesës. Por historia tashmë po flet për të kundërtën. Sasitë e mëdha të kapitalit financiar të siguruara nga qytetarët shqiptarë në emigracion me fillimin e privatizimit kanë mundësinë e investimit në Kosovë, duke krijuar bazat e prosperitetit të gjithë qytetarëve të saj. Ne të njëjtën kohë bashkë me vlerat monetare janë mundësitë e përdorimit në vend të njohurive e domosdoshme menaxheriale, që kosovarët kanë përfituar gjatë punës dhe jetës në Perëndim. 

Së treti, privatizimi i ekonomisë kosovare është një shans i mirë edhe për kapitalin e qytetarëve shqiptarë në Shqipëri, për të shfrytëzuar hapësirat ligjore të legjislacionit vendas dhe për të marë pjesë në proces. Nuk duhet harruar se tregu kosovar është shumë i pasur dhe me siguri investimet do të jenë rentabile. Eshtë detyrë e shtetit shqiptar, që duke ndjekur dhe nxjerrë mësimet e nevojshme nga eksperienca jonë e privatizimit të mbështesë me të gjitha format, mjetet dhe mundësitë e futjes së kapitalit shqiptar, që nuk mungon në Kosovë. Në këtë drejtim mjafton të shikosh dhe studiosh politikat e shtetit grek për ekspansion ne Shqipëri, duke filluar në mënyrë sistematike, që nga momentet e para të hapjes dhe fillimit të privatizimit. Shteti shqiptar ka përgjegjësi historike për të shfrytëzuar çdo mundësi për riintegrimin modern kombëtar, që fillon pikërisht nga interesat ekonomike të bashkëkombasve pa dallim etniteti shtetëror. 

Së fundi, duke i uruar punë të mbarë autoriteteve të UNMIK-ut, le të shpresojmë se në Kosovë nuk do të përsëriten përvojat e hidhura alla shqiptare të procesit të privatizimit, aq të dëmshme në Shqipëri!

----------


## Dita

*Eliot Engel: Liria dhe Pavarësia, e Vetmja Zgjidhje e Çështjes së Kosovës.
Intervistoi Elez Biberaj
Uashington
09 Jan 2003, 15:32 UTC*


Zgjidhja përfundimtare e çështjes së Kosovës po diskutohet gjithnjë e më tepër nga qarqe të ndryshme. Deputeti amerikan Eliot Engel, thotë se e vetmja zgjidhje e llogjikshme e çështjes së Kosovës është liria dhe pavarësia e saj. Zoti Engel thekson se për arritjen e këtij qëllimi, shqiptarët duhet ti tregojnë komunitetit ndërkombëtar se janë në gjendje të vetqeverisen dhe të ndërtojnë një shoqëri, ku të mbretërojë drejtësia për të gjithë banorët e Kosovës, përfshirë pakicat jo-shqiptare. Në vazhdim, intervista që zoti Engel i dha shefit të shërbimit shqip të Zërit të Amerikës, Elez Biberaj. 

*Zëri i Amerikës:* Zoti Engel, këtë jave filloi sesioni i ri i Kongresit amerikan. Cilat jane përparësitë tuaja legjislative? Sa vemendje do ti kushtoni Shqiperisë, Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë? 


*Z. Engel:* Sesioni sapo ka filluar dhe brenda pak javësh Presidenti do të mbajë fjalimin vjetor para Kongresit për gjendjen e vendit, në të cilin ai do të parashtrojë programin e tij për ato që do të dëshironte të realizoheshin. Në frontin e brendëshëm ne duhet të merremi me çështjen e kujdesit shëndetësor, që është një nga përparësitë kryesore. Unë do të doja të shikoja të zgjidhur çështjen e garantimit të ilaçeve për të moshuarit, të cilët nuk janë në gjendje të përballojnë koston e tyre. Një çështje tjetër është se 42 milionë amerikanë nuk kanë sigurime shëndetësore, prandaj duhen marrë masa për ta mbuluar edhe këtë pjesë të popullatës. Natyrisht edhe arsimi është një tjetër përparësi kryesore. Për sa i përket uljes së taksave unë jam kundër, pasi një gjë e tillë shton deficitin buxhetor, gjë që na pengon të ralizojmë programet tona si në Shtetet e Bashkuara ashtu edhe në vende të jera. Si kryetar i grupit të çështjeve shqiptaro-amerikane, unë do të dëshiroja që më shumë ligjvënës të bashkohen me ne. Për këtë qëllim do të kem nevojë për mbështetjen e shqiptaro-amerikanëve kudo në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ata duhet të kontaktojnë përfaqësuesit e tyre për tu kërkuar që të marrin pjesë në grupin tonë dhe shpresoj që ky grup të zgjerohet. 


*Zëri i Amerikës:* Njoftohet se është paraqitur një projekt-rezolutë në mbeshtetje të pavarësisë së Kosovës. A e keni mbeshtetur këtë projekt-rezolutë dhe a mund tna shpjegoni procesin dhe rëndësinë e një veprimi të tillë? 

*Z. Engel:* Para së gjithash e them me kreanri se jam anëtari i parë i Kongresit amerikan që kam bërë thirrje për pavarësinë e Kosovës. Jam i bindur se Kosova duhet të jetë e pavarur, besoj se më në fund ajo do të jetë e pavarur dhe për mendimin tim ne duhet ta fillojmë procesin pa vonesë. Një nga gjërat që ne duhet të bëjmë është paraqitja e një rezolute që bën fjalë për pavarësinë e Kosovës. Kjo duhet të jetë një rezolutë e hartuar me kujdes në të cilën gjërat të thuhen saktë, në mënyrë që të fitojmë mbështetjen e numrit të nevojshëm të ligjvënësve për miratimin e saj. Ndërkohë duhet të organizojmë seanca dëshmish para komisionit të Kongresit për marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare, ku bëj pjesë edhe unë, për të argumentuar se pse pavarësia e Kosovës është aq e rëndësishme dhe pse është e vetmja zgjidhje e drejtë e çështjesh së Kosovës. Kam bindjen e thellë se pavarësia e Kosovës duhet të bëhet realitet. Për këtë rezoluta duhet të miratohet së pari nga komisioni i Kongesit për marrëdhëniet me jashtë, para se të hidhet në votë në Dhomën e Përfaqësuesve dhe më pas në Senat. Prandaj është me shumë rëndësi që rezoluta të jetë e hartuar mirë dhe unë do të bëj çështë e mundur që përmbajtja e saj të jetë e qartë dhe e saktë. Miratimi i rezolutës paraqet deshirën e Kongresits, por kjo nuk do të thotë që Presidenti amerikan ose bashkësia ndërkombëtare duhet ta pranojë dhe zbatojë këtë vendim. Por shume vende ndjekin qëndrimin amerikan dhe në qoftë se Shtetet e Bashkuara ndërmarrin hapin e parë në këtë drejtim, atëherë ka shumë mundësi që edhe vende të tjera do ta mbeshtesin rezolutën dhe kjo do të përbënte një proces pozitiv. 

*Zëri i Amerikës:* Zoti Engel, Ju thatë se tani është koha për të shqyrtuar çështjen e statusit përfundimatr të Kosovës, si e keni menduar mekanizmin për shqyrtimin e kësaj çështjeje? 


*Z. Engel:* Mendoj se tani është koha e duhur pasi UNMIK-u dhe forcat ndërkombëtare ndodhen atje për disa vite me radhë. Mendoj se sa më shumë që të shtyhet zgjidhja e çështjes së Kosovës, ajo do të mbetet gjithënjë e më tepër në plan të dytë. Aktualisht komuniteti ndërkombëtar është i preokupuar me Irakun, me gjendjen në Lindjen e Mesme dhe me programin e Koresë së Veriut për zhvillimin e armëve bërthamore. Ajo që më tremb mua së tepërmi në këto kushte është se Kosova mund të lihet mënjanë. Kur Bill Klintoni ishte president, unë isha një nga ata njerëz që e diskutonte me të shpesh këtë çështje. Ai e mbështeti fuqimisht çështjen e Kosovës, saqë organizoi edhe aleancën e NATO-s për të ndërhyrë ushtarakisht atje dhe për të dëbuar forcat sërbe prej andej. Por nga administrata e Presidentit Bush ne nuk kemi vënë re atë lloj interesimi. Prandaj unë nuk dua në asnjë mënyrë që çështja e Kosovës të lihet mënjanë. Nga ana tjetët, Beogradi duhet ta ketë qartë se e ka humur një herë e përgjithmonë Kosovën. Kosova nuk është më teritor sërb. Ajo që ne duhet të bëjmë atje, është ngritja e një ekonomie të shëndoshë, arritja e stabilitetit politik dhe vendosja e shtetit juridik. Ne duhet ti ngjallim popullit të Kosovës ndjenjën e besimit se Kosova ka të ardhmen e saj, dhe për mendimin tim e vetmja e ardhme për Kosovën është pavarësia e saj. Në qoftë se populli i Kosovës është i bindur se kjo do të jetë e ardhmja e Kosovës, atëhere ai do të angazhohet për ndërtimin e një shoqërie të drejtë në atë vend. Por në qoftë se shqiptarët arrinë në përfundim se aspirata e tyre për pavarësi nuk do të realizohet, atëherë kjo do të krijojë lloj-lloj problemesh. 

*Zëri i Amerikës:* Si do ti cilësonit përpjekjet e shqiptareve ne pergjithsi, dhe te udheheqësve të tyre ne veçanti për përmbyshjen e standardeve të caktuara nga administrata nderkombetare? 


*Z.Engel:* Shqiptarët janë një popull punëtor. Unë e them gjithnjë se nuk kam takuar asnjë popull tjetër në botë që të jetë aq pro-amerikan sa shqiptarët, pavarësisht se ku jetojnë ata, në Kosovë, në Tiranë, në Maqedoni apo gjetkë. Shqiptarët janë shumë pro-amerikanë. Të marrim për shembull një demonstratë të shqiptaro-amerikanëve në New York, ata i dëgjon duke thirrur USA, USA, USA, dhe kjo është një shprehje e veçantë ndjenjash për Shtetet e Bashkuara. Por siç e dimë të gjithë shoqëria shqiptare ka probleme, si korrupsioni, dhuna, e të tjera. Këshilla ime për shqiptarët, e që e kam përsëritur vit pas viti, është që shqiptarët të punojnë së bashku. Qëllimi duhet të jetë pavarësia dhe liria e Kosovës. Mënyra për tia arritur këtij qëllimi është që për një periudhë afat-shkurtër gjërat duhen bërë në një mënyrë të atillë që ti tregohet komunitetit ndërkombëtar se shqiptarët janë të aftë të vetqeversen dhe të kenë një shoqëri të drejtë në Kosovë. Kjo do të thotë që të respektohen të drejtat e pakicave, të braktiset hakmarrja, dhe natyrisht shqiptarët nuk duhet të luftojnë me njeri tjetrin. Korrupsioni, vrasjet mes shiptarëve, hakmarrja ndaj sërbëve janë akte që dëmtojnë pavarësinë e Kosovës. Janë pikërisht këto akte që shfrytëzohen nga kundërshtarët e pavarësisë së Kosovës, për të argumentuar se shqiptarët nuk mund të vetqeverisen, ata nuk mund të ndërtojnë një shoqëri të drejtë. Në qoftë se shqiptarët kërkojnë që të respektohen të drejtat e bashkëkombësve të tyre në Maqedoni, për shembull, ata duhen të respektojnë të drejta te pakicave edhe në Kosovë, qofshin këta sërbë apo ciganë e të tjerë. 

*
Zëri i Amerikës:* Zoti Engel, me gjithë problemet e mëdha në Kosovë dhe në rajon në përgjithësi, a jeni optimist për të ardhmën? 

*Z.Engel:* Kur është fjala për popullin shqiptar unë jam gjithmonë optimist, sepse shqiptarët janë njerëz të mirë. Me ndihmën e miqve të shqiptarëve, si unë dhe të tjerë, ne do tia arrijmë qëllimit final për një Kosove të lirë dhe të pavarur me një shoqëri ku të mbretërojë drejtësia. Disa thonë se Kosova duhet të jetë protektorat i Kombeve të Bashkaura, kjo nuk është një perspektivë realiste, Kosova nuk mund të mbetet përgjithmonë protektorat. Të tjerë thonë se Kosova duhet ti kthehet Beogradit, si një republikë e tretë e Jugosllavisë, apo ndonjë lloj konfigurimi tjetër me Sërbinë dhe Malin e Zi. Një gjë e tilllë mund të ishte e realizueshme 20 vjet më parë, por tani kjo zgjidhje nuk është më e mundur. Shqiptarët nuk mund të kthehen dhe të jetojnë nën thundrën e Beogradit, pra dhe një variant i tillë nuk përbën zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës. Pra e vetmja zgjidhje e llogjikshme është një Kosovë e lirë dhe e pavarur. 

Zëri i Amerikës: Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Brari

----------Nga R. Elezaj-----------


LOJA DIPLOMATIKE E TIRANËS ZYRTARE

 STANDARDE TË DYFISHTA QË E NGATËRROJNË PROCESIN E PAVARËSIMIT TË KOSOVËS..!   



 10 janar 2003 / Shkruan: Rexhep Elezaj 


Edhe pse ditë më parë kishim bërë një vështrim më të zgjeruar lidhur me komplikimet e mundshme që do të ketë për procesin e pavarësimit të Kosovës përmirësimi i ngutëshëm i marrëdhënieve diplomatike të Tiranës zyrtare me Beogradin, ajo që na shtyri ti kthehemi edhe njëherë kësaj teme, është Deklarata e përbashkët e Ministrit të punëve të jashtme të Shqipërisë z. I. Meta dhe zëvendëskryeministrit serb Çoviç lëshuar në Tiranë gjatë vizitës që ky i fundit i bëri asaj bashkë me bashkëpuntorë të tij (Rasim Lajiç, ministër në qeverinë serbe për minoritete) si dhe me përfaqësuesin e JAT-it, kur edhe u bë përurimi i hapjës së linjës ajrore të kësaj kompanie serbe në relacionin Beograd-Tiranë. 

Që të kuptojmë këtë lojë diplomatike të Tiranës zyrtare në raport me interesat e shqiptarëve në përgjithësi dhe ndaj procesit të pavarësisë së Kosovës në veçanti, nga deklarata në fjalë, përveç tjerash, shkëputëm këtë pjesë të saj: Zhvillimet demokratike në Serbi kanë krijuar premisat për nxitjen e gjithanshme të marrëdhënieve midis Tiranës dhe Beogradit në përpjekjet e përbashkëta që të dy vendet po bëjnë për të arritur parametrat dhe standardet evropiane. Ministri Meta shprehu angazhimin e qeverisë shqiptare për të çuar më tej marrëdhëniet midis dy vendeve duke i konkretizuar ato në përputhje me interesat reciproke. 

Në këtë mënyrë do të krijohen më shumë komunikime, lidhje dhe përfitime nga kjo erë e re e paqes dhe stabilitetit në rajon, në të mirë të qytetarëve tanë. Shembulli i këtij konkretizimi është edhe rihapja e linjës ajrore Beograd-Tiranë. Homologu serb Çoviç vuri në dukje se nxitja dhe zhvillimi i marrëdhënieve të fqinjësisë së mirë midis dy vendeve tona dhe në rajon, mund të arrihet vetëm nëpërmjet përpjekjeve të vazhdueshme kundër paragjykimeve të së kaluarës, tendencave ekstremiste nacionaliste, duke i bërë qeveritë dhe popujt tanë më të përgjegjshëm për krijimin e një klime mirëbesimi midis tyre, gjë që do të reflektohet edhe në rajon..., vazhdon deklarata(!?) 

Para së gjithash, habit fakti dhe është e pa qartë se mbi cilat fakte e mbeshtet diploamcia e Tiranës zyrtare vlersimin se në Serbi kanë ndodhur zhvillime demokratike që për palën shqiptare kanë krijuar premisat për nxitjen e gjithanshme të marrëdhënieve të Tiranës me Beogradin, kur deri më sot asnjë organizatë e specializuar ndërkombëtare nuk ka dhënë vlersime pozitive se në Serbi po ndodhin zhvillime demokratike që mund të thuhet se i plotësojnë standardet e rrjedhave demokratike në Europë?! 

Me sa dihet deri më tani e gjithë ajo që mund të konsiderohet si pozitive është se në këtë shtet pas intervenimit të NATO-s në Kosovë janë organizuar dy-tri herë zgjedhje parlamentare, por të cilat nuk kanë sjellur kurfarë ndryshimeve rrënjësore në planin e demokratizimit të shoqërisë serbe, bile zgjedhjet e fundit presidenciale dështuan turpshëm. Njëri ndër faktet më kryesore që i verteton pohimet tona është padyshim shkelja sistematike dhe mosrespektimi i të drejtave të minoriteteve në këtë vend siç janë shqiptarët, boshnjakët dhe hugarezët (ndaj këtyre të fundit ka përjashtime të vogla) të cilët as për së afërmi nuk i gëzojnë të drejtat e tyre nacionale konformë normave demokratike dhe standardeve ndërkombëtare për të drejtat e minoriteteve. 

Shqiptarët në Preshevë, Medvegjë dhe Bujanofc sot e gjithë ditën janë të privuar nga të drejtat e tyre kombëtare, ndërsa ato pakë të drejta që kanë filluar ti gëzojnë kohëve të fundit nuk janë tjetër veçëse minimumi i asaj që do duhej ti kishin. E verteta është se as këto pakë të drejta nuk do ti gëzonin sikur të mos ishte lufta çlirimtare e UÇPMB-së dhe presionet e ndërkombëtarëve që u bën ndaj Beogradit në këtë drejtim. Nuk është fare më e mirë as gjendja e boshnjakëve të Sanxhakut të cilëve njësoi sikur shqiptarëve iu mohohen të drejtat e tyre nacionale si dhe kërkesa e shtruar para 7-8 viteve për status special e cila në vazhdimësi iu refuzohet nga regjimi i Beogradit. 

Kjo që cekëm më lartë është demanti më i fortë i vlersimeve të diplomacisë së Tiranës zyrtare se në Serbi kanë ndodhur zhvillime demokratike, ngase po të kishte në këtë vend ndryshime demokratike regjimi i Beogradit si hap të parë do ta pranonte fajsinë për gjenocidin e bërë në Bosnje dhe Kosovë, dhe së dyti popullit shqiptarë të Kosovës do tia njihte të drejtën e pavarësisë, duke pasur parasysh faktin se me masakrat që ka bërë ushtria dhe policia serbe në Kosovë duke vrarë mbi 20 mijë shqiptarë dhe duke djegur mbi 650 fshatra vetëm brenda vitit 1998/99, i ka humbur të gjitha të drejtat morale dhe politike që të flas për Kosovën, ngase sipas rregullave ndërkombëtare të luftës ushtria dhe policia serbe nga Kosova janë dëbuar si kolonizuese për shkakun e gjenocidit të hapur ndaj një populli tjetër. Po të kishte dhënë shënja të demokratizimit pas mbarimit të luftës në Kosovë, regjimi serbë do kishte bërë politikë më konstruktive ndaj Kosovës dhe shqiptarëve, mirëpo, shënja të tilla nuk ka pasur kurrë nga ana e Beogradit në këtë drejtim. 

Përkundrazi, ky regjim ka bërë dhe vazhdon të bëjë shantazhe politike ndaj Kosovës me qëllim që me çdo kusht ta pamundësojë pavarësinë e saj, etj. Atëherë, shtrohet pyetja; ku i sheh Tirana zyrtare zhvillimet demokratike në Serbi dhe cilat janë sipas saj parametrat dhe standardet evropiane që ky regjim i paska plotësuar deri më sot e që kanë reflektuar në stabilitetin dhe demokratizimin e marrëdhënieve në rajon, posaçërisht në raport me Kosovën dhe shqiptarët?! 

Vetëm shembulli i politikës destruktive të Beogradit i mbajtur gjatë gati katër viteve të fundit ndaj rrjedhave politike në Kosovë është argument i mjaftuar i cili dëshmon realisht shkallën e (mos)demokratizimit të këtij regjimi, duke mos e harruar faktin se është pikërishtë vazhdimësia e politikës shoviniste-hegjemoniste e Beogradit ndaj Kosovës ajo e cila po e mban peng pavarësinë e saj, e më këtë edhe gjithë procesin e stabilitetit politik dhe ekonomik në rajon, dhe nësë ky fakt nuk është i mjaftuar për zyrtarët e Tiranës, atëherë vijmë në përfundim se pas potezave të fundit diplomatikë të Tiranës kundrejtë hapjës dhe përmirësimit të marrëdhënieve me Beogradin qëndrojnë shkaqe tjera politike të cilat, jo vetëm se janë në diskrepancë me interesat e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, por e vejnë në dyshim edhe qendrimin e saj zyrtar karshi procesit të pavarësisë së Kosovës!? 

Dhe si jo, kur ministri për punë të jashtme i Shqipërisë z. Meta, në vend se të konsultohej me Prishtinën para se të shkonte për vizitë zyrtare në Beograd dhe Moskë, ai bëri hapa të kundërt protokolarë, ndonëse vetë rradhitja diplomatike e itinirarit të vizitave të tij dëshmon se për çfarë roli është përcaktuar diplomacia shqiptare në rastin e fillimit eventual të bisedimeve midis Prishtinës dhe Beogradit për përcaktimin definitiv të statusit politik të Kosovës. Nuk është qëllimi ynë të merremi me akuza, mirëpo duke e njohur mirë dhe thellësisht logjikën politike dhe hegjemoniste të Beogradit, sidomos qendrimet e tyre ultrashoviniste ndaj shqiptarëve, themi se nuk ka forcë politiko-diplomatike ndërkombëtare e cila mund ta detyrojë regjimin serbë të Beogradit që të pranojë pavarësinë e Kosovës, gjë që pa pranimin e këtij fakti nga ana e Beogradit nuk mund të ndodhë kurrë demokratizimi i shtetit serbë. 

Se jetojnë në agoni diplomatike zyrtarët e shtetit shqiptar na bindin thellë qendrimet e tyre shpesh kontraverze, të dyfishta, jo parimore e ndoshta edhe të dyshmta kur është në pyetje e ardhmja e Kosovës, sepse sikur të mos ekzistonin divergjencat brenda politikës së jashtme të Tiranës ndaj statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës, sigurisht se para çdo nisme politike dhe diplomatike në rajon dhe më gjërë zyrtarët e Tiranës do të konsultoheshin paraprakisht me politikanët shqiptarë të Kosovës për marrjen dhe prezentimin e qendrimeve të përbashkëta para forumeve dhe qendrave të vendosjes ndërkombëtare, e jo në formë separate të flasin për Kosovën pa u dëgjuar asnjëherë më përfaqësuesit legjitimë të saj. 

Në fund të fundit po të ishte Tirana zyrtare më diplomatike në qendrimet e saja ndaj çështjes së Kosovës, gjithnjë në raport me ruajtjen dhe mbrojtjen e interesave shqiptare si një komb, puna e parë që është dashur dhe ka pasur mundësi që ta bëjë diplomacia shqiptare në mbrojtje të interesave gjithkombëtare, ka qenë që ndaj regjimit të Beogradit, së paku në këto tri-katër vitet e fundit, ta përdorë shkopin e jo karrotën , duke pasur në dorë argumentet e gjalla; se është pikërisht regjimi i Beogradit ai cili përpos që bëri gjenocid të hapur në Kosovë ndaj 2 milion shqiptarëve në vitin 1998/99, është po i njëjti regjim i cili sot e kësaj dite nuk ka treguar asnjë hap të vullnetit të mirë ndaj shqiptarëve dhe Kosovës, dhe ky do të ishte argument i mjaftuar për diplomacinë shqipatare, por edhe si alibi për marrjen e qëndrimeve reciproke ndaj Beogradit, duke mos pranuar që ti përmirësojë marrëdhëniet me këtë regjim derisa ky ta pranojë pavarësinë e shtetit të Kosovës. 

Prandaj, themi në fund se përderisa politika zyrtare e Tiranës ndaj Beogradit nuk do të ndërtohet mbi baza të reciprocitetit, sidomos në aspektin e njohjes dhe respektit të plotë të faktorit shqiptarë në rajon nga ana e Beogradit dhe si partnerë i barabartë me popujt tjerë, deri atëherë diplomacia e Tiranës zyrtare nuk mund të konsiderohet ndryshe veçëse si joparimore, e standardeve të dyfishta, dhe mbase në disa aspekte edhe kontraproduktive.      

03 janar 2003

----------


## Enri

JO EDHE AQ rastësisht tri nga gazetat e përditshme më të mëdha dhe më me ndikim në politikëbërjen botërore, në afat prej vetëm disa ditësh, kanë shkruar artikuj të gjatë analitikë për gjendjen në Kosovë sot. Gjë që mbase nga politikëbërësit shqiptarë në vend do të duhej kuptuar si edhe një ndër sinjalet e kohëve të fundit se politika globale ka ndërruar pakrahasueshmërisht shumë. Më duket se jam duke i parë redaktorët në "The New York Times", "Wall Street Journal" (SHBA) dhe "Financial Times" (Britani) duke qëndruar në desqet e tyre e duke i ndarë prioritetet për të vënë në faqet e gazetave të tyre të respektuara. E këta redaktorë të gazetave të vendeve të aleancës amerikano-angleze, dihet, janë të preokupuar maksimalisht në përcjelljen e luftës kundër terrorizmit, paqembajtjes në Afganistan, ndjekjes së Osama Bin Ladenit, numërimit të ditëve drejt luftës kundër Irakut, si dhe selameve gjithnjë e më shqetësuese nga Kim Jong II i Koresë së Veriut. Ndërsa, diku në mes të shqyrtimit të këtyre prioriteteve, rastësisht i del në rrugë vendi i vogël në Evropën Juglinore, për të cilin para katër-pesë vjetësh kanë mësuar se quhet Kosovë. I kujtohet se edhe aty shtetet e tyre janë të angazhuara. Sigurisht se në këto momente edhe çuditen pse janë ndopak në Kosovë dhe ndoshta edhe kanë harruar se cilat janë arsyet që janë angazhuar aty pikë së pari. Dhe natyrisht se kërkesa e tyre bërë reporterëve është diçka si kjo: "Shkoni edhe njëherë në atë Ballkan të shpifur dhe më tregoni se ku jemi me këtë vendin, si e pat emrin, Kosovën. A ka nevojë të qëndrojmë apo jo?" Rezultatet e këtyre vizitave në Kosovë janë: "The New York Times" shqyrton mundësinë e ndarjes së Kosovës si zgjidhje e status quo-s; "Financial Times" thotë se duhet ditur kur t'i jepet fund angazhimit në misione të tilla; "The Wall Street Journal" se angazhimi i vazhdueshëm ndërkombëtar është i domosdoshëm për një të ardhme të parashikueshme. Kurse që të tria pajtohen rreth një gjëje - që status quo-ja është bërë tashmë e padurueshme, rrjedhimisht, duhet filluar bisedimet për statusin e ardhshëm të Kosovës. Këto janë sinjalet që na dërgohen nga qendrat kryesore të vendosjes, Uashingtonit e Londrës, ku shqiptarët e Kosovës i kanë mbështetur shpresat e tyre më të mëdha për mirëqenie dhe mbështetje të aspiratave për mëvetësi. PALA tjetër - që deshëm ne ose jo, imponohet në këtë trekëndësh ndikimi për statusin e ardhshëm të Kosovës - Beogradi, sakaq, ka qëndrime të ndara, por të qarta për momentin. Në njërën anë kemi kryeministrin serb, Zoran Gjingjiq, i cili deklaron se mezi pret që të hyhet në negociata për Kosovën, duke thënë se situata aktuale në këtë vend është e favorshme për serbët. Në anën tjetër ndodhet zëvendësi i tij, Nebojsha Çoviq, njëherit i ngarkuari serb për Kosovën, i cili thotë se është herët të hapen negociatat për statusin. Ndonëse ky pozicionim i tij më tepër vlen të kuptohet si frikë se do të humbë vendin personal të punës dhe kredibilitetin e njeriut të rëndësishëm, sesa që e mbështet në ndonjë strategji të mirëfilltë. Si dhe kryetari "jugosllav" Vojislav Koshtunica, i cili ka dëshirë që çështjen e Kosovës ta mbajë nën tepih, duke e margjinalizuar si problem me deklarata nacionaliste. TË GJITHA këto, si dhe shumë raporte të grupeve e organizatave ndërkombëtare me ndikim që po potencojnë nevojën e hapjes së temës tabu - statusit, spikasin se Kosova në vitin që sapo ka hyrë, ka hyrë edhe në etapën më të rëndësishme të saj. Atë të pjesëmarrjes në vendosjen e fatit të saj, për herë të parë në histori. Mirëpo, ku janë subjektet politike të Kosovës dhe shoqëria kosovare në këtë mes? NË SKENËN politike kosovare gjërat qëndrojnë kështu: Kemi kryetarin që deklaron se Kosova "de facto është e pavarur" dhe se vetëm nevojitet njohja formale e saj, një pohim në të cilin duket se askush nuk beson, e pa shumë dyshime edhe ai që e thotë. Kemi kryeministrin i cili "kërcënohet" se Kosova, në rast se trajtohet në mënyrë të paduhur, do ta shpallë pavarësinë. Kemi kryeparlamentarin, i cili e di se Kosova nuk është e pavarur, por që me kuvendin e tij sjellet sikur kjo të jetë punë e kryer, pa çarë shumë veshin se rezolutat e miratuara dihet apriori se do të hidhen poshtë nga UNMIK-u. Pastaj kemi partitë politike, të cilat varësisht prej kohës kur janë aktivë në skenën kosovare, nga kjo kohë reflektojnë mbi pavarësinë, si status të ardhshëm të Kosovës. Në këtë frymë del Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës (LDK) dhe partitë satelite të saj që pohojnë se pavarësia është shpallur që më parë dhe kritikojnë partitë e tjera që nuk mendojnë kështu. Pastaj është Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës (AAK), që tashmë ka përpiluar një Deklaratë për Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Kosovës, të cilën ka njoftuar se do ta propozojnë në Kuvend të votohet si rezolutë. Si dhe Partia Demokratike e Kosovës (PDK), e cila ende nuk është përgjigjur në mënyrë zyrtare në idetë\besimet\propozimet e partive simotra, por që më tepër është marrë me përkrahjen ose jo të deklaratave të kryeministrit, që është nga entiteti i tyre. Pra, një diskrapancë frikësuese e disponimeve. Duke analizuar këto qëndrime të atyre që na përfaqësojnë sot, me keqardhje mund të konstatohet se shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk janë fare të përgatitur për të filluar konkretisht të veprojnë për vendosjen e statusit të vendit. Pozicionimet e tyre politike, kundërthënëse me njëra-tjetrën, tregojnë se shqiptarët e Kosovës ende nuk e kanë bërë as hapin e parë të duhur serioz për t'iu qasur çështjes më të madhe dhe premtimit (që jo rrallë e kanë përdorur për të fshehur mosefektivitetin e tyre për t'u përballur me çështje të tjera të nevojshme) - pavarësisë. Në këtë mes, së fundi janë bërë të qarta edhe "Standardet para Statusit" të z. Michael Steiner, të cilat nuk janë kuptuar me shumë seriozitet nga institucionet vendore. Aq më keq kur përmbushja e këtyre standardeve as që përmendet si karotë garantuese e pavarësisë. PO KËSHTU, ne si shoqëri civile e Kosovës, ende nuk e dimë se në çfarë forme mendojnë përfaqësuesit tanë t'i qasen çështjes së statusit, me çfarë forme bisedimesh, në çfarë vendi, me kë, si, kush do të marrë pjesë në ekip negociator... e një nomenklaturë e tërë pyetjesh që do të duhej të kishin përgjigjen e gatshme edhe në gjumë, nisur nga fjalët e mëdha që dëgjojmë. Deri tani vetëm një gjë dimë ne - se të gjitha partitë politike kosovare mendojnë se në çfarëdolloj negociatash eventuale me Beogradin lidhur me statusin e Kosovës, duhet të jetë prezente edhe pala e tretë, normalisht, amerikanët. Dhe me këtë përgjigje lënë të besohet se ata fshehin, pikërisht, pazotësinë për të harmonizuar dhe kristalizuar hallkat e tjera që shkojnë me këto. Po ashtu, ne e dimë se deri më tani as ata që përfaqësuesit tanë dëshirojnë t'i kenë të futur në këtë tregim të zjarrmishëm - amerikanët - nuk kanë dhënë ndonjë shenjë simpatie të theksuar për aspiratën e pavarësisë. E aq më pak, të kenë sinjalizuar se në negociatat eventuale me Beogradin, do të përkrahin në tërësi qëndrimin shqiptar. Sidomos tani kur nga një pjesë e madhe e tyre Kosova shihet si angazhim i pamenduar. Kur në gazetat e tyre botohen analiza të shpejta. Dhe kur në Uashington nuk janë më Klinton e Albright. Çka nëse nuk ndodh përkrahja, që pritet si shtatëshja në loto? A ka opsion rezervë pos pavarësisë? "TIME is tickin' away" do të thoshin "aleatët" tanë amerikanë. Ndërsa, fillimi i vitit të rëndësishëm 2003, mjerisht na ka gjetur të përgatitur në formë, por jo edhe në përmbajtje të synimeve. Kur do të fillojë të jetë ndryshe? Atëherë kur do të jetë tepër vonë? * Koha po fluturon 


Privatizimi i KESH-it, Zot na ruaj, jo nga grekët Përparim Kapllani, Toronto Disa agjenci lajmesh në Shqipëri dhanë dje lajmin se së shpejti Korporata Energjetike Shqiptare do të privatizohet, për ti hapur rrugë zhvillimit dhe afrimit me standardet evropiane edhe në këtë sektor shumë të rëndësishëm të ekonomisë shqiptare. Njoftimi u bë publik personalisht nga kryeministri shqiptar Fatos Nano. Sipas një deklarate të bërë nga ministrja Leskaj, privatizimi i KESH-it nuk do të prekte shtresat e varfra të popullsisë, të cilat edhe në kushtet e sotme, mezi arrijnë të paguajnë faturat mujore. Eksperienca e hidhur e viteve që lamë pas na sjell në mendje se mjaft nga sektorët e rëndësishëm të ekonomisë shqiptare kanë rënë në duart e investitorëve të huaj, politikisht të rrezikshëm, siç është Greqia, e cila vazhdon ta mbajë me fanatizëm ligjin e luftës me Shqipërinë. Privatizimi i KESH-it, Zot na ruaj, (duke ndjekur një këshillë të Xhoanës, po i lutemi Zotit), urojmë të mos bëhet nga grekët, përndryshe na mori lumi dhe pastaj do të na duhet të gjejmë ndonjë atdhe tjetër, të ngremë një Shqipëri tjetër edhe një herë nga e para, në Alaskë apo në ndonjë copë tjetër toke të lënë shkretëtirë. Internacionalistët, madje edhe të ashtuquajturit, ekonomistët, mund të shkrihen së qeshuri me këtë frikë, që kam unë emigranti i shkretë, por unë dua tu rikujtoj pushtetarëve tanë të nderuar se vetëm në 1000 metra katrore, pra mu në piacën e kryevendit të shqiptarëve, në sheshin ``Skënderbej``, operojnë tashmë 4 banka greke. Ato janë: Banka e Tiranës, Alfa Bank, Banka Kombëtare e Greqisë dhe Banka Ndërkombëtare Tregtare e Greqisë. Të gjitha këto banka tashmë po hapin filialet e tyre në të gjithë vendin e rrënuar të shqiptarëve dhe së shpejti do të shtrijnë metastazat në sektorët më nevralgjikë të ekonomisë kombëtare, duke rrezikuar jo shumë larg, edhe vetë pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Të ishte ndryshe nga këto që thashë, përse vallë nuk ka një bankë angleze, turke apo franceze? Dimë që ka një FEFAD Bank, e cila është gjermane dhe çmimin e ujit në Elbasan e ka bërë 3500 lekë të vjetra për kokë njeriu, pra një kovë ujë tashmë në Elbasan është e barabartë me një kovë flori!!! Dimë që ka një Bankë Italo Shqiptare, ama që është gjysmë shqiptare, të paktën nga emri, por s`dimë nëse ka banka të tjera italiane, sepse siç na thotë i nderuari kryeministër, Italia na është partner strategjik. Dimë që ka një bankë arabo-islamike, por edhe kjo e shkretë herë pas here, sipas shtypit, vihet nën përgjimin e SHISH-ut. Paska dhe një Bankë Amerikane, por vetëm njëckë ama. Sapo morëm vesh që do të krijohet një bankë private shqiptare, por vetëm një do të jetë shumë, shumë pak dhe që po krijohet shumë, shumë vonë. Personalisht nuk jam antigrek, madje përpiqem ta shoh Greqinë si një pjesë të Bashkimit Evropian, që me marrjen e presidencës së radhës së BE-se, nuk do të kërkojë legalizimin e Protokollit të Korfuzit për Vorioepirin, por të ndikojë në përparimin dhe afrimin e Shqipërisë me Evropën. Eurodeputeti grek, Kharsakos, që çdo 2-3 muaj ngre në Parlamentin Evropian të ashtuquajturën çështje të Vorioepirit, (ashtu siç bëri edhe dje), duhet ti zgjojë nga gjumi internacionalistët, pushtetarët tanë të nderuar, që këta të bëjnë më shumë për biznesmenët shqiptarë. Gjithnjë kam besuar se paraja nuk është flamur, por duke parë nxitimin e fqinjit tonë jugor për një ekspansion ekonomik në Shqipëri, gjërat marrin ngjyrë politike. Le të kujtojmë një marrëveshje ushtarake, siç është ajo e Bishtit të Pallës, e cila u nënshkrua vetëm pak dite më parë, nga dikasteri i Mbrojtjes, i kryesuar nga Majko. Ushtria greke do të përlajë afro 4 milionë euro nga Bashkimi Evropian për këtë ristrukturim që do të bëjë dhe për shkak të këtij ristrukturimi do të qëndrojë në Shqipëri 10 vjet rresht. Atje do të ndodhë, siç ndodhi me bazën e Pashalimanit në Vlorë, të cilën e morën turqit, dhe nuk linin brenda as vetë shefin e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Shqiptare!!! Nëse prania e grekëve në Shqipëri, është vendosur për balancim të turqve, personalisht mendoj se xhelozitë greko-turke mbi Shqipërinë, ne shqiptarëve as që na interesojnë fare. Për mua do të ishte më patriotike që punimet ti merrnin në duar biznesmenët shqiptarë, të cilët tashmë janë provuar se mund të kryejnë punë cilësore. E thënë më shqip, sot ndodhemi para një situate të tillë: Katër banka greke në mes të Tiranës dhe ushtri greke për 10 vjet rresht në bregun shqiptar të Adriatikut. Po t`u shtosh këtyre, Zot na ruaj nga mendtë e kokës, privatizimin e KESH-it, apo të Bankës së Kursimeve po nga Greqia në të ardhmen, atëherë le tu bëjmë thirrje shqiptarëve të marrin valixhet e të presin biletën drejt një atdheu tjetër. Shqipëria nuk do të jetë më e shqiptarëve, por e grekëve, që ne i duam kaq fort, më shumë se nënën tonë dhe ne nuk do të na mbetet tjetër, veçse të urojmë na rrofshin pushtetarët tanë të paditur, që nuk u bën syri terrt dhe firmosin çfarëdo lloj dokumenti që u serviret përpara.

----------


## Enri

*Raporti për zgjedhjet, arrestimet, dhe rolin e organizatave ndërkombëtare gjatë vitit që shkoi.* 

Zgjedhjet e para të përgjithshme pas konfliktit që u mbajtën në Kosovë në nëntor 2001 qenë përgjithësisht të lira dhe të qeta. Megjithatë, zhvillimi i suksesshëm i zgjedhjeve u vu në pikëpyetje nga bisedimet e vështira që pasuan mes LDK-së, Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës (PDK) dhe Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës. Pas tri votimesh parlamentare të dështuara, në shkurt 2002 tri partitë ranë dakord më në fund për zgjedhjen e Rugovës si president i Kosovës dhe emërimin e Bajram Rexhepit, një mjek dhe ish-kryetar bashkie i Mitrovicës për PDK-në, në krye të qeverisë së re, - thuhet në raportin e Human Rights Watch mbi Kosovën, në kapitullin: Zhvillimet në fushën e të drejtave të njeriut. 
Zgjedhjet lokale të zhvilluara në tetor 2002 u gjykuan brenda standardeve europiane nga vëzhguesit ndërkombëtarë, por u njollosën nga vrasja një ditë pas votimit e Ukë Bytyçit, kryetar i bashkisë së Suharekës (nga LDK-ja). Pjesa më e madhe e serbëve të Kosovës e bojkotuan votimin, duke i dhënë një goditje të fortë përpjekjeve të OKB-së për integrimin e tyre në proceset politike vendore, - vëren raporti dhe më pas shtohet: Për herë të parë që prej 1999-ës, gjatë vitit u vu re një rënie e konsiderueshme në numrin e sulmeve të rënda ndaj pakicave. Për të shmangur barrierat psikologjike që pengojnë lëvizjen e lirë, forca paqeruajtëse në Kosovë (KFOR) i zëvendësoi postblloqet dhe metodat e tjera të sigurimit statik rreth zonave të pakicave me patrulla lëvizëse. Serbët dhe joshqiptarët e tjerë filluan të lëvizin jashtë enklavave të tyre nëpër qytetet dhe rrugët kryesore. Por megjithë këto përmirësime, pakicat  duke përfshirë, përveç serbëve, edhe romët dhe joshqiptarët e tjerë  përgjithësisht vazhdojnë të jetojnë në një mjedis të pasigurt. 
Roli i Bashkësisë Ndërkombëtare
Me shpalosjen e krizave të reja nëpër botë, bashkësia ndërkombëtare filloi të shfaqë shenja të një farë lodhjeje nga paqeruajtja në Kosovë. Një rrjedhim i kësaj qenë thirrjet për një kalim më të shpejtë të pushteteve drejt institucioneve lokale, por të njëjtën kohë edhe frika se një tërheqje e parakohshme mund të jetë kundërproduktive për paqen dhe stabilitetin në rajon.
Kombet e Bashkuara
Misioni i OKB-së shtoi gjatë vitet përpjekjet për ta futur Kosovën në rrugën e demokracisë, shtetit të së drejtës dhe rimëkëmbjes ekonomike. Megjithatë, pas më shumë se tre vjetësh si administratë ndërkombëtare, misioni vazhdoi të kufizojë dhe shpërfillë të drejtat themelore duke përdorur justifikime të papërcaktuara që lidhen me emergjencat e brendshme apo kërcënimet ndaj paqes dhe sigurisë ndërkombëtare. Një shembull i tillë arbitrariteti ishte vendimi i marrë pa asnjë lloj procesi ligjor për të ndaluar kandidimin e tre udhëheqësve partiakë në zgjedhjet e nëntorit 2001.
Në disa raste, anëtarët e misionit paqeruajtës shkelën të drejtat themelore duke krijuar precedentë negativë për shtetin e së drejtës në Kosovë. Në një incident flagrant në shkurt, një oficer austriak i policisë së UNMIK-ut, së bashku me dy vartës kosovarë, rrahën për tre orë rresht një shqiptar të arrestuar, e detyruan atë të hapë varrin e vet dhe të ecë përmes një fshati serb duke mbajtur një tabelë ku shkruhej Unë i vras gjithë serbët! Oficeri austriak u arrestua dhe OKB-ja i hoqi imunitetin, por pastaj autoritetet austriake e nxorën ilegalisht jashtë Kosovës duke mos pranuar ta kthejnë atë për tiu nënshtruar ndjekjes penale në Kosovë. UNMIK-u ia dorëzoi aktakuzën qeverisë austriake, por deri në fund të tetorit data e gjyqit nuk ishte caktuar ende.
Një raport i gjatë i Mental Disability Rights International zbuloi se pacientët e qendrave psikiatrike në Kosovë pësojnë vazhdimisht dhunë fizike dhe seksuale, izolim arbitrar dhe trajtime mjekësore krejtësisht joprofesionale. Sipas kësaj organizate, UNMIK-u ishte informuar në lidhje me këto shkelje, por nuk bëri pothuajse asgjë për të garantuar integritetin fizik dhe të drejtat themelore të pacientëve.
Organizata për Siguri dhe Bashkëpunim në Europë (OSBE)
Misioni i OSBE-së në Kosovë vazhdoi të luajë një rol të rëndësishëm, sidomos nëpërmjet monitorimit dhe publikimeve mbi situatën e pakicave, sistemit gjyqësor, dhe të drejtave të pronësisë. Një analizë e hollësishme e 17 gjyqeve për krime lufte, e botuar në shtator, zbuloi mangësi serioze në ndjekjen penale dhe gjykimin e tyre. Të tilla ishin sistemi i dobët i mbledhjes së provave, mbështetja e pamjaftueshme për gjyqtarët dhe prokurorët, mosnjohja e së drejtës humanitare ndërkombëtare si dhe analiza e dobët juridike në përgjithësi.
Organizata e Traktatit të Atlantikut Verior (NATO)
Në maj NATO shpalli reduktimin prej 5000 trupash të forcës së saj prej 38000 trupash në Kosovë, duke theksuar se kjo masë pasqyron përmirësimin e situatës së sigurisë dhe nuk duhet marrë si mungesë përkushtimi ndaj rajonit. KFOR-i (i drejtuar nga NATO) vazhdoi të shkelë të drejtat e habeas corpus-it duke paraburgosur individët pa ngritur akuzë kundër tyre dhe pa i nxjerrë ata menjëherë para gjykatës. Një raport i OSBE-së konkludoi se një praktikë e tillë nuk justifikohet as nga situata e sigurisë në terren dhe as nga e drejta ndërkombëtare.
Bashkimi Europian (BE)
BE-ja, donatori më i madh në Kosovë, shpalli në shtator një pakësim të theksuar të ndihmës për provincën në të ardhmen50 milionë euro (48,3 milionë dollarë) për vitin 2003 nga 134 milionë euro (129,6 milionë dollarë) të dhëna në 2002. Zyrtarët e BE-së deklaruan se në të ardhmen do ti jepet më tepër prioritet forcimit të institucioneve të Kosovës se sa rindërtimit fizik. BE-ja i mbështeti përpjekjet e UNMIK-ut për të vendosur shtetin e së drejtës dhe dënoi akuzat e qeverisë për paragjykime politike në lidhje me arrestimet e ish-komandantëve të UÇK-së.
Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës
Shtetet e Bashkuara kërkuan intensifikimin e përpjekjeve për të arritur një vetëqeverisje të qëndrueshme të Kosovës, duke e shtyrë BE-në të marrë timonin e asistencës dhe integrimit të rajonit. Raporti i dytë i Departamentit të Shtetit mbi trafikun e njerëzve i referohej vetëm kalimthi situatës në Kosovë, megjithëse raporti vjetor për të drejtat e njeriut në botë theksonte se trafiku ishte një problem gjithmonë e më serioz në Kosovë.

----------


## Enri

Nga Tim Xhudah 

Që nga mbarimi i luftës, statusi final i Kosovës është bërë delja e zezë e politikës ballkanike. Por tani, aktiviteti i gjallë për dhe rreth Kosovës, po tregon se shkrirja e akujve për këtë problem ka filluar. Ditët dhe javët e fundit, Prishtina dhe Beogradi pritën sekretarin e përgjithshëm të OKB-së, Kofi Anan, dhe ambasadorin e KS-së të OKB-së. Shefi i UNMIK-ut, Mihael Shtajner udhëtoi për në SHBA për bisedime mbi Kosovën në Administratën e Uashingtonit dhe OKB-së. Shtajner para pak kohësh tërhoqi vëmendje të madhe kur paraqiti propozimin e tij që BE-ja të marrë përsipër UNMIK-un dhe pas kësaj të përcaktohet statusi final i provincës. Në Prishtinë, politikanët shqiptarë u nervozuan jashtëzakonisht kur Serbia dhe Mali i Zi, më 7 dhjetor 2002, arritën marrëveshjen mes tyre në lidhje me Kushtetutën e bashkësisë së re. Në preambulën e kësaj Kushtetute është shkruar se Kosova është pjesë e Serbisë. Çfarë po ndodh në të vërtetë? Shkaku i parë i kësaj shkrirjeje është era e ngrohtë që fryn nga Iraku. SHBA-të duan të përqëndrohen në Irak në luftën e tyre kundër terrorizmit dhe në luftën e mundshme me Sadam Hyseinin. Prandaj zëra të fuqishëm nga Uashingtoni dëshirojnë që të reduktojnë pjesëmarrjen amerikane në Ballkan, në mënyrë që të lirojnë resurset e tyre ushtarake për ti përdorur në Lindje. Një nga mënyrat për tu arritur kjo është që serbët dhe shqiptarët të nxiten që të mendojnë dhe të bisedojnë për të ardhmen e tyre. Por ata duan që edhe europianët të bëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Në konferencën e para pak kohëve, të trustit të fuqishëm të truve, në nivel të lartë në Institutin Amerikan të Paqes (USIP) zëra amerikanë kanë bërë me dije se një nga mënyrat që Europa mund të ndihmojë SHBA-në në luftën kundër Irakut është marrja mbi vete e ngarkesës së Ballkanit. Është interesant fakti se për të ardhmen e Kosovës më shumë mendojnë në USIP se sa në Beograd apo në Prishtinë. Arsye tjetër për gjallërimin e çështjes së statusit final të Kosovës në rendin politik të ditës është se për sa i përket këtij problemi, së paku kur bëhet fjalë për UNMIK-un, thjesht hapi i mëtejshëm që duhet ndërmarrë është se ai është një organizëm i përcaktuar nga Rezoluta 1244 e KS-së të OKB-së. Por tani meqënëse institucionet e vetëdrejtimit janë vënë në punë në Kosovë, detyra që i mbetet për të bërë UNMIK-u është që të nisë procesin politik nëpërmjet të cilit do të përcaktohet statusi final i Kosovës. Nxitimi i amerikanëve. Arsyeja e tretë se përse politikanët dhe analistët kanë filluar të përqëndrohen mbi Kosovën ka lidhje me BE-në. I tërë rajoni dëshiron shumë që ti afrohet anëtarësimit në BE, por kjo organizatë është një klub shtetesh, dhe jo një territor me një status të papërcaktuar. Serbia dhe Mali i Zi, deri tani akoma nuk kanë qenë në gjendje as edhe të mendojnë për hapjen e diskutimeve mbi stabilizimin dhe bashkimin me Brukselin, sepse deri tani nuk kanë qenë në gjendje të përcaktojnë nëse i përkasin të njëjtit shtet ose jo. Procesi i Stabilizim -Asociimit është hapi i parë drejt anëtarësimit në BE dhe në të skicohen proceset nëpër të cilat duhet të kalojë secili shtet në veçanti, në mënyrë që të përputhë ligjshmërinë e tij. Federata e re e Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi, së paku tani për tani është një problem i zgjidhur. Po çfarë duhet bërë me Kosovën? Problemi i procesit të Stabilizim -Asociimit ka vënë në punë sirenat e alarmit në Ministrinë jugosllave të Punëve të Jashtme. Në këtë ministri tani janë të mendimit se duhet ndriçuar problemi i Kosovës, në mënyrë që Serbia dhe Mali i Zi të mund të hyjnë në proces. Për fatin e mirë të të interesuarve, BE-ja, sipas fjalëve të një zyrtari të saj të lartë, është jashtëzakonisht inventive. Më 6 nëntor, shumë anëtarë të qeverisë së Kosovës shkuan në Bruksel në mënyrë që të takohen me Komisionin Europian. Kjo në njëfarë mënyre mund të jetë edhe deklarimi i zgjidhjes së problemit të pranimit në dy shina paralele për Serbinë dhe Kosovën. Ideja është që Serbia dhe Mali i Zi të hyjnë në këtë proces, i cili për Kosovën mund të jetë zyrtarisht i pezulluar. Në të njëjtën kohë, Kosova mund të hyjë si e pavarur në proces, ndoshta edhe jo krejt zyrtarisht. Megjithatë, takimi në USIP zbuloi edhe disa gjëra të tjera. Së pari: zyrtarët dhe analistët nga SHBA janë të më gatshëm se sa kolegët e tyre europianë që të mbështesin pavarësinë e Kosovës, bile janë edhe disi të padurueshëm dhe të nxituar që ky proces të fillojë tashmë. Megjithatë, që të dy palët duan që serbët dhe shqiptarët të fillojnë dhe të bisedojnë mbi çështjet konkrete, siç janë tregtia, transporti dhe energjia. Zyrtarët e UNMIK-ut shprehen se në fillim të vitit 2003 do të ftojnë liderët e Beogradit dhe Prishtinës që të bëjnë pikërisht këtë gjë.
Entitete asimetrike 
Deklarimi i propozimit për fillimin e bisedimeve ka ngjallur njëfarë paniku ndërmjet politikanëve kosovarë. Ata kanë frikë se mos ndokush i detyron të pranojnë ndonjë gjë më pak se pavarësinë, për shembull ndonjë formë marëdhëniesh me bashkësinë e re të Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi. Në Beograd, ku çështja e Kosovës përfaqëson një tabu absolute që nga qershori i 1999-s, janë të paktë ata që kanë dëshirë të diskutojnë për këtë çështje. Politika zyrtare është se nuk ka ndarje, nuk ka pavarësi. Por strategët serbë kanë një problem. Nëse nuk janë të gatshëm që të pranojnë asnjërin prej obsioneve, atëherë nuk kanë në dispozicion asnjë mundësi tjetër, përveç se të shtrojnë problemin e riintegrimit të 1,8 milionë shqiptarëve që i urrejnë, dhe të cilët në këtë rast do të duhej të kishin përfaqësues në qeveritë dhe parlamentet e Serbisë dhe bashkësisë. Muajt e fundit, Nebojsha Çoviç, kryetari i qendrës koordinuese për Kosovën dhe Metohinë, organizëm qeveritar që merret me Kosovën, foli për rajonalizimin. Çfarë do të thotë në të vërtetë dhënia de jure e autonomisë zonave serbe. Por ky nuk është një plan afatgjatë. Duket se ajo që ai propozon (argumenti nuk është krejtësisht i qartë) është që Kosova të mbetet brenda Serbisë, në një mënyrë të tillë që në rastin e Kosovës, ose ndoshta disa zona të populluara me shqiptarë, të kenë një status të tillë, siç e ka Republika Srpska në Bosnjë-Hercegovinë. Mentori i Çoviçit është shkrimtari i librave për Kosovën, profesor Branisllav Krstiç, zëvendësi i tij në qendrën koordinuese. Krstiç pranon se ia ka zilinë Lordit Oven, i cili ka propozuar ndryshim të kufijve në Ballkan. Mundet që Çoviçi po përgatit terrenin për diçka të ngjashme. Kjo do të thotë që të paraqesë një kërkesë maksimale, kërkesë e cila dihet se për shqiptarët do të jetë e papranueshme, ndërkohë që sinjalizon për një kërkesë të tijën minimale, pra njëfarë ndarje të Kosovës. Megjithatë ndërmjet statusit të tanishëm dhe statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës do të duhet të rrjedhin disa vite. Bisedimet për këtë çështje, në ndryshim nga disa probleme të tjera, ka mundësi që të mos fillojnë këtë vit, por ata që kanë qejf të vënë baste, mund të vënë bast për vitin 2004.

----------


## Enri

Sistemi bankar në Kosovë, i cili deri tani ka njohur shtatë banka, kryesisht të biznesmenëve vendas, përballet me të njëjtat probleme sikur se edhe ai në Shqipëri, duke shtuar këtu edhe problemet e mungesës së dispozitave ligjore, që janë shumë prezente në Kosovë. Gati i gjithë aktiviteti i subjekteve kryhet bazuar në ligje të përkohshme. Duhet theksuar se të gjitha këto banka kanë filialet e tyre gati në të gjitha qytetet e Kosovës si dhe në doganat e saj. Gjithashtu, ato kanë degë edhe në vendet perëndimore ku jetojnë dhe veprojnë shqiptarët, veçanarisht në Gjermani. Zvicer, Austri dhe Itali. 
Sipas pronarëve të këtyre bankave, MEB, Banka e Re e Kosovës, Kasabanka, Banka Private e Biznesit, problemi kryesor që biznesi i tyre has është mos përdorimi i veprimeve ekonomike nga ana e biznesmenëve dhe qytetarëve të Kosovës brenda sistemit bankar si dhe tregu financiar informal. Po ashtu edhe shumica e dërgesave të parave nga vendet ku kanë emigurar shqiptarët e Kosovës bëhet jashtë sistemit bankar. Nga ana tjetër, blerjet e ndryshme, pagat e punonjësve por edhe deri pagesa e rrymës elektirike apo taksave dhe tatimeve vazhdon të kryhet në kesh, dhe bashkë me të gjitha këto, mos-përdorimi i kartave të kreditit dhe çeqeve bënë që sistemi bankar të dalë, në shumicën e rasteve, jashtë loje dhe mos të ketë potencialet e nevojshme për të dhënë kredi në afat të mesëm, e aq më pak në atë të gjatë.
Në anën tjetër, biznesmenët dhe qytetarët e thjeshtë të Kosovës nuk janë aspak të kënaqur nga metodat që po përdorin bankat kosovare për dhënien e kredisë. Kështu, përveç normave të interesit që janë shumtë larta, 11,5 deri 14% në vit, si dhe dhënia e kredisë vetëm në afat të shkurtër, vetëm një vjeçar, bën që shumica e tyre ta kenë të pamundur të shfrytëzojnë kreditë për investimet e nevojshme. Nuk duhet harruar se Kosova zë vendin e parë për papunësinë më të madhe në botë dhe kredia bankare është shumë e nevojshme për qytetarët kosovar dhe se kursimet e bëra në vite nga qytetarët kosovar kanë nevojë të futen në investim qoftë me ndihmën dhe asistencën e bankave qoftë në ruajtjën e depoziatave të tyre në norma interesi që do të ishin tërheqëse për ta.

----------


## Enri

Refuzimi i presidentit Rugova që në cilësinë e kryetarit të LDK-s ti përgjigjej ftesës së kryeministrit Rexhepi për një tryezë bisedimesh, rikthen edhe njëherë në skenën politike të Kosovës mosmarrëveshjet politike. Në këtë rast, do të ishte një mosmarrëveshje lehtësisht e kapërcyeshme, pasi në takimin e paralajmëruar nuk pritej ndonjë vendimmarrje e rëndësishme konkrete. E megjithatë, përfaqësuesit e partisë së z.Rugova, refuzuan ftesën, me motivin se mungonin konsultimet paraprake. I konsideruar në formën e një takimi konsultativ, ndërmjet politikanësh që i përkasin të njëjtit vend, të njëjtit komb dhe të njëjtës qeveri, kjo arsye nuk është shumë e kuptueshme. Përkundrazi, koordinimi i disa problematikave kryesore të vitit, do të shënonte rritjen e peshës specifike të politikës shqiptare në Kosovë.
Për vetë mënyrën se si funksionon qeveria e Kosovës, takimi në fjalë mund të konsiderohet i vonuar. E ndërtuar nëpërmjet kompromisit të forcave kryesore politike në vend, ku numerikisht LDK-ja e Rugovës ka shumicën e portofoleve ministrore, qeveria kosovare do të kishte nevojë që takimet ndërmjet liderëve politikë të partive pjesëmarrëse në kompromis, të institucionalizoheshin nëpërmjet një pakti të veçantë, apo ndonjë konvente të posaçme. Kësisoj iniciativa e vonuar e kryeministrit, nuk do të kishte shumë nevojë të komentohej në mënyra të ndryshme. Për këtë arsye, është për të ardhur keq që u jepet më tepër rëndësi formaliteteve dhe burimeve të iniciativave, se sa vetë problematikës që duhet diskutuar. Rugova e konsideroi postin e presidentit, si pengesë në pranimin e ftesës. Dhe në fakt, Rugova është i vetmi president i një modeli evropian të republikës parlamentare, që mban njëkohësisht edhe pozicionin e kryetarit të partisë së tij. Në modelet e republikave parlamentare evropiane, presidentët janë poste honorifike, pozitat e të cilëve bëhen të rëndësishme në momente të veçanta krizash, apo që kanë të bëjnë me zgjedhjet e reja. Në këtë praktikë, presidentët nuk janë titullarë partish dhe madje duke qenë të tillë, janë ata që thërrasin në takime kompromisesh kryetarët e partive. 
Takimi i realizuar ndërmjet kryeministrit dhe liderëve të partive trashëgimtare të luftës në Kosovë, vlerësuar si një takim brenda llojit, më tepër është kthyer në një shprehje të shkëmbimit të mendimeve dhe deklaratave publike, në lidhje me çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me bartjen e pushtetin nga UNMIK-u, tek qeveria e Kosovës. Si në të gjitha modelet e republikave parlamentare edhe në Kosovë, posti i Kryeministrit është figura më e rëndësishme ekzekutive. Refuzimi për kryeministrin konsensual të Kosovës, nga kryetari i partisë më të madhe pjesëmarrëse në qeverisje, vë në pikëpyetje edhe vetë funksionimin normal të kësaj qeverie kompromisi. Bashkëpunimi ndërpartiak do të ishte tepër i domosdoshëm për Kosovën në momentin e tanishëm. Përsëritja e ftesës së kryeministrit për kryetarët e partive më të mëdha politike të Kosovës, për të koordinuar përpjekjet në drejtim të marrjes së përgjegjësive, do të jetë ripërsëritje e provës së gatishmërisë për të bashkëpunuar në të ardhmen. Nëse do të përsëritet refuzimi i kësaj ftese, atëherë Kosova mund të ndodhet përpara një krize qeveritare.

----------


## Enri

Kreu i UNMIK-ut raporton sfidat për drejtimin e Kosovës gjatë vitit 2003. Ai u kërkon institucioneve të mos ankohen


PRISHTINË - UNMIK-u paralajmëroi dje se gjatë këtij viti do tju dorëzojë shumë kompetenca institucioneve të Kosovës, ndërkohë që do të vazhdojë të mbajë për vete të drejtat e pakicave, marrëdhëniet me jashtë si dhe luftën kundër krimit të organizuar. Kryeadministratori Mihail Shtajner duke folur për popullin kosovar tha se Kosova ka përpara tre sfida të mëdha gjatë këtij viti: zhvillimin e ekonomisë, harmoninë etnike dhe luftën ndaj krimit. Ndërkohë ai ka akuzuar se ka disa institucione të cilat ende nuk i kanë kuptuar përgjegjësitë e veta dhe luajnë lojën e fajësimit të UNMIK-ut në Kosovë, edhe për dështimet në fushat ku ata kanë kompetenca. Të jem i qartë, jam i gatshëm që deri në fund të këtij viti tua dorëzoj institucioneve të përkohshme të gjitha kompetencat të cilat ligji më lejon ti dorëzoj. Por me një kusht - institucionet duhet të punojnë më me seriozitet,- tha Shtajner, në fjalimin e tij përmes Radiotelevizionit publik të Kosovës (RTK). Ndërkohë ai bëri të qartë se ka disa kompetenca që nuk mund ti dorëzojë. Do të ngulmoj në trajtimin e drejtë të pakicave. Edhe marrëdhëniet me jashtë si dhe lufta kundër krimit të organizuar, më mbeten mua. Këto janë mandati im, të cilin ma ka besuar autoriteti më i lartë ndërkombëtar në botë, Këshilli i Sigurimit i OKB-së. Në anën tjetër, ai kritikoi institucionet vendore të Kosovës se ankohen se nuk kanë kompetenca, se nuk mund të bëjnë asgjë, se faji është i bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. E vërteta, sipas tij, është se udhëheqësit kosovarë nuk janë më në opozitë. Ata e kanë në dorë pushtetin, dhe atë pushtet të mirëfilltë. Qeveria juaj kontrollon 350 milionë euro Ajo ka dhjetë ministri. Është përgjegjëse për gjërat qenësore siç janë: shkollat, spitalet ose transporti. Kjo do të thotë se merren me arsimimin e fëmijëve tuaj, shëndetin tuaj, rrugët tuaja. Shtajner theksoi se këto janë përgjegjësi qenësore për cilëndo qeveri në botë dhe çështje për të cilat në Evropë humben ose fitohen zgjedhjet. Kryeadministratori i Kosovës ka specifikuar se si UNMIK-u mendon ti përmbushë këto prioritete. Për hapjen e vendeve të punës ai vlerësoi se në ekonominë moderne ka vetëm një mënyrë - të joshen investimet. Por investitorët do të hyjnë vetëm kur të jenë të sigurtë se nuk do ti humbin paratë dhe kur të mund të mbështeten në sistemin ligjor. Vetëm kur të sigurohen se gjërat do të kryhen me efikasitet, pa burokraci e pa bakshishe. Për këtë arsye duhet të luftohet edhe krimi, që na ka ardhur në majë të hundës. Ai bëri të ditur se që nga nesër Guarda Finanza (Kontrolli Financiar), që kanë veçanërisht përvojë në Itali në luftën kundër mafias, do të nisin punën kundër korrupsionit dhe mashtrimeve në Njësinë e re për Hetime Financiare. 
Ndërkohë sfida e tretë që duhet ta kalojë Kosova sipas shefit të UNMIK-ut është bashkëjetesa ndëretnike. Ai tha se Kosova duhet të dëshmojë se po krijon një shoqëri në të cilën secili kosovar, pa marrë parasysh prejardhjen etnike, mund të jetojë i sigurt e me dinjitet. Ai kërkoi nga qytetarët që ti mirëpresin ata njerëz që vendosin të kthehen, duke i kujtuar ata se bashkësia ndërkombëtare erdhi këtu për të mbrojtur vlerat themelore njerëzore, të mbrojnë të dobëtin nga i fuqishmi. Kosovës ende i duhet ndihma e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. Kosova nuk mund të përparojë vetëm. Kosova duhet të dëshmojë se investimi shumë i madh ndërkombëtar me njerëz dhe mjete ia ka vlejtur. Në fund, ai shprehu besimin se institucionet e Kosovës dhe UNMIK-u mund tia dalin me sfidat që i presin edhe këtë vit, nëse ballafaqohen së bashku dhe nëse janë seriozë. Nuk kemi kohë për debate të kota e lojëra të fajësimit të njëri-tjetrit. Koha për të zgjidhur statusin final të Kosovës do të vijë, por jo në vitin 2003, - përfundoi Shtajner.

----------


## Albo

Kreu i UNMIK-ut raporton sfidat për drejtimin e Kosovës gjatë vitit 2003. Ai u kërkon institucioneve të mos ankohen

*Shtajner: Institucionet vendore, më shumë kompetenca* 

_Por pakicat, marrëdhëniet me jashtë e lufta kundër krimit të organizuar më takojnë mua_

Nga Prishtina, Faton Osmani
PRISHTINË - UNMIK-u paralajmëroi dje se gjatë këtij viti do tju dorëzojë shumë kompetenca institucioneve të Kosovës, ndërkohë që do të vazhdojë të mbajë për vete të drejtat e pakicave, marrëdhëniet me jashtë si dhe luftën kundër krimit të organizuar. Kryeadministratori Mihail Shtajner duke folur për popullin kosovar tha se Kosova ka përpara tre sfida të mëdha gjatë këtij viti: zhvillimin e ekonomisë, harmoninë etnike dhe luftën ndaj krimit. Ndërkohë ai ka akuzuar se ka disa institucione të cilat ende nuk i kanë kuptuar përgjegjësitë e veta dhe luajnë lojën e fajësimit të UNMIK-ut në Kosovë, edhe për dështimet në fushat ku ata kanë kompetenca. Të jem i qartë, jam i gatshëm që deri në fund të këtij viti tua dorëzoj institucioneve të përkohshme të gjitha kompetencat të cilat ligji më lejon ti dorëzoj. Por me një kusht - institucionet duhet të punojnë më me seriozitet,- tha Shtajner, në fjalimin e tij përmes Radiotelevizionit publik të Kosovës (RTK). Ndërkohë ai bëri të qartë se ka disa kompetenca që nuk mund ti dorëzojë. Do të ngulmoj në trajtimin e drejtë të pakicave. Edhe marrëdhëniet me jashtë si dhe lufta kundër krimit të organizuar, më mbeten mua. Këto janë mandati im, të cilin ma ka besuar autoriteti më i lartë ndërkombëtar në botë, Këshilli i Sigurimit i OKB-së. Në anën tjetër, ai kritikoi institucionet vendore të Kosovës se ankohen se nuk kanë kompetenca, se nuk mund të bëjnë asgjë, se faji është i bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. E vërteta, sipas tij, është se udhëheqësit kosovarë nuk janë më në opozitë. Ata e kanë në dorë pushtetin, dhe atë pushtet të mirëfilltë. Qeveria juaj kontrollon 350 milionë euro Ajo ka dhjetë ministri. Është përgjegjëse për gjërat qenësore siç janë: shkollat, spitalet ose transporti. Kjo do të thotë se merren me arsimimin e fëmijëve tuaj, shëndetin tuaj, rrugët tuaja. Shtajner theksoi se këto janë përgjegjësi qenësore për cilëndo qeveri në botë dhe çështje për të cilat në Evropë humben ose fitohen zgjedhjet. Kryeadministratori i Kosovës ka specifikuar se si UNMIK-u mendon ti përmbushë këto prioritete. Për hapjen e vendeve të punës ai vlerësoi se në ekonominë moderne ka vetëm një mënyrë - të joshen investimet. Por investitorët do të hyjnë vetëm kur të jenë të sigurtë se nuk do ti humbin paratë dhe kur të mund të mbështeten në sistemin ligjor. Vetëm kur të sigurohen se gjërat do të kryhen me efikasitet, pa burokraci e pa bakshishe. Për këtë arsye duhet të luftohet edhe krimi, që na ka ardhur në majë të hundës. Ai bëri të ditur se që nga nesër Guarda Finanza (Kontrolli Financiar), që kanë veçanërisht përvojë në Itali në luftën kundër mafias, do të nisin punën kundër korrupsionit dhe mashtrimeve në Njësinë e re për Hetime Financiare. 
Ndërkohë sfida e tretë që duhet ta kalojë Kosova sipas shefit të UNMIK-ut është bashkëjetesa ndëretnike. Ai tha se Kosova duhet të dëshmojë se po krijon një shoqëri në të cilën secili kosovar, pa marrë parasysh prejardhjen etnike, mund të jetojë i sigurt e me dinjitet. Ai kërkoi nga qytetarët që ti mirëpresin ata njerëz që vendosin të kthehen, duke i kujtuar ata se bashkësia ndërkombëtare erdhi këtu për të mbrojtur vlerat themelore njerëzore, të mbrojnë të dobëtin nga i fuqishmi. Kosovës ende i duhet ndihma e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. Kosova nuk mund të përparojë vetëm. Kosova duhet të dëshmojë se investimi shumë i madh ndërkombëtar me njerëz dhe mjete ia ka vlejtur. Në fund, ai shprehu besimin se institucionet e Kosovës dhe UNMIK-u mund tia dalin me sfidat që i presin edhe këtë vit, nëse ballafaqohen së bashku dhe nëse janë seriozë. Nuk kemi kohë për debate të kota e lojëra të fajësimit të njëri-tjetrit. Koha për të zgjidhur statusin final të Kosovës do të vijë, por jo në vitin 2003, - përfundoi Shtajner.

----------


## Albo

Keshilli Kombetar Shqiptaro Amerikan
2021 L Street, N.W., Suite 402, Washington, DC  20036
481 8th Avenue, Suite 922, New York, NY 10001
Brigada e Krajishtes, No. 8, 38000 Prishtina, Kosova

Telephone: (202) 466-6900   Fax: (202) 466-5593
Web: www.naac.org   Email: naac@naac.org
__________________________________________________  ______________________
Per Shtyp: 20 Janar, 2003       Kontakt: Valbona Sherifi (202) 466-6900

Deklarate per Shtyp

*Uashingtoni ne Favor te nje Rezultati qe do tju Pelqeje Shqiptareve, Thote Charles Brayshaw - Perfaqesuesi i Larte i UNMIK-ut*

Uashington, DC, 20 Janar, 2003: Keshilli Kombetar Shqiptaro Amerikan (KKSHA/NAAC) leshoi kete deklarate ne lidhje me takimin qe u mbajt ne Nju Jork me Zevendes Drejtorin e UNMIK-ut, Perfaqesuesin e Vecante te Sekretarit te Pergjithshem te OKB-se, z. Charles Brayshaw me daten 15 Janar, 2003.  Ju lutem vereni se nje kopje e kesaj deklarateje eshte gjithashtu e bashkangjitur edhe ne gjuhen angleze.

Sa me shume progres te arrije Kosova per te plotesuar kushtet dhe standartet qe i ka vendosur komuniteti kombetar, aq me mire do te jete per Kosoven kur te ulet ne tavolinen e negociatave per te diskutuar statusin perfundimtar.  Keto jane fjalet e Zevendes Drejtorit te UNMIK-ut, Perfaqesuesit te Vecante te Sekretarit te Pergjithshem te OKB-se gjate nje takimi qe KKSHA/NAAC organizoi me komunitetin shqiptar me daten 15 Janar, 2003 ne restorantin e Brunos ne Manhattan.

Brayshaw, i cili ishte me nje vizite zyrtare ne Uashington dhe beri nje vizite te shkurter ne Nju Jork per tu takuar me perfaqesues te komunitetit Shqiptaro-Amerikan, ju tha personave qe moren pjese ne kete takim se atmosfera ne Kapitol eshte ne favor te rezultatit qe ju deshironi duke nenkuptuar qarte qe behej fjale per pavaresine.  Ky takim u zhvillua ne formen e nje bisedeje jo formale ndermjet zyrtarit te UNMIK-ut dhe diaspores shqiptare dhe u perqendrua kryesisht mbi rendesine e plotesimit te kushteve, mbi kufizimet e Rezolutes 1244 se Keshillit te Sigurimit te OKB-se dhe mbi fuqizimin e institucioneve qeveritare te Kosoves.  Ne kete takim moren pjese edhe perfaqesues se deges tri-shteteshe te Lidhjes Demokratike te Kosoves.

Drejtori Ekzekutiv i KKSHA-se Martin Vulaj e informoi Brayshaw per konferencen qe KKSHA organizoi kohet e fundit ne bashkepunim me Qendren per Studime Strategjike dhe Nderkombetare (QSSN) per te diskutuar te ardhmen e Kosoves, ne te cilen figura dhe studiues te shquar politike nga SHBA dhe Kosova theksuan nevojen per te krijuar nje harte-udhezuese qe do ta drejtonte Kosoven drejt pavaresise.  Ai gjithashtu permendi dhe nje tjeter konference qe u mbajt per Kosoven nga Instituti Amerikan i Paqes (IAP) ne Uashington, D.C., ku studiues dhe experte Europiane dhe Amerikane gjithashtu shprehen pikepamjet e tyre ne favor te nje Kosoveje te pavarur.

Ne shumicen e konferencave nderkombetare qe jane mbajtur mbi te ardhmen e Kosoves, sidomos ato qe jane mbajtur ne Uashington, ceshtja per diskutim nuk ishte me se cili do te jete statusi perfundimtar i Kosoves, por si duhet ta arrijme statusinperfundimtar, tha z. Vulaj.  

Brayshaw pohoi se progres i  madh eshte arritur ne lidhje me kthimin e Serbve qe u larguan pas luftes, por gjithashtu theksoi se eshte e domosdoshme qe te demonstrohet se minoritetet mund te jetojne ne siguri dhe paqe ne Kosove.  Duke i bere thirrje autoriteteve shqiptare  per te treguar pozicionin e tyre dhe per te drejtuar shoqerine, sidomos ne ceshjten e kithimit te minoriteteve, ai theksoi se ky eshte nje nder standartet kryesore qe duhet te plotesoje qeveria e Kosoves.

Perfaqesues te komunitetit Shqiptaro-Amerikan treguan mbeshtetje per kthimin e Serbve  duke theksuar se ata qe kthehn duhet te bejne keshtu ne baza vullnetare dhe individuale  por gjithashtu kritikuan Beogradin qe nuk i ka kerkuar falje zyrtare popullit te Kosoves per terrorin, pastrimin etnik dhe gjenocidin qe shpertheu ne Kosove.

Vulaj i shpjegoi perfaqesuesit te larte te UNMIK-ut Brayshaw se eshte shume e veshtire per njerezit e thjeshte per te ecur perpara per shkak te mosbesimit si dhe per shkak te disa ceshtjeve te tjera qe kane mbetur te pazgjidhura, si per shembull, statusi perfundimtar dhe ceshtja e njerezve te humbur.  

Zyrtari i KKSHA-se theksoi efektet negative qe ka krijuar Serbia me nderhyrjen e saj mbi ceshtjen e kthimit te Serbve, duke cituar raporte zyrtare te faktoreve destabilizues qe ka financuar Beogradi ne Mitrovice dhe ne pjese te tjera te Kosoves. Politika e Beogradit per ta politizuar ceshtjen e kthimit te Serbve dhe mbeshtetja finaciare qe i ben strukturave paralele si dhe perpjekjet e saj per ta destabilizuar Kosoven dhe per ta penguar progresin qe eshte arritur, eshte e derjtuar me nje qellim per nxitur mosbesim dhe per te shkaktuar frike e pasiguri mes shqiptare per te ardhmen e tyre, tha Vulaj.

Perfaqesuesit e komunitetit Shqiptaro-Amerikan, per me teper, kerkuan qe akoma me shume fuqi ti transferohet institucioneve qeveritare te Kosoves, duke argumentuar se pa kompetenca me te medha nuk mund te plotesohen kushtet qe i ka vendosur Kosoves komuniteti nderkombetar.



Nga ana tjeter, Brayshw, shpjegoi se deri me tani organizata shumekombeshe i ka kaluar kompetenca qeverise se Kosoves per te mbikqyrur arsimimin dhe shendetesine, duke theksuar se drejtesia, politika e jashtme dhe mbledhja e taksave jane ende fuqi te rezervuara nga UNMIK-u. 



Keshilli Kombetar Shqiptaro Amerikan (KKSHA) eshte nje organizate jo perfituese dhe jo qeveritare e dedikuar ndaj advokimit te ceshtjeve shqiptare, promovimit te paqes dhe zhvillimit ekonomik ne Ballkan per te  forcuar politikat demokratike, per te  inkurajuar respektin per te drejtat e njeriut, dhe duke mbajtur programe zhvillimi dhe edukative.  Per me shume informacion mbi KKSHA-ne ju lutem vizitoni faqen tone te internetit www.naac.org.

----------


## Enri

Nje prej te dyja temave te Unmik: Me shume kopetenca ne 2003 fshije sepse eshte shkruar nga une menjehere me siper. Ose fshi temen time. Ke te duash. Thjesht te terheq vemendjen qe eshte shkruar dy here i njejti argument.

Pershendetje

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Edhepse ndoshta duket qe s'ka te beje direkt me procesin e pavaresimit te Kosoves, ky lajm eshte shume i rendesishem...


*UNMIK: Policia dhe ushtria serbe nuk do të kthehen kurrë në Kosovë 

PRISHTINE (25 Janar)* - Serbia ditët e fundit ka rritur kërkesat dhe presionet ndaj bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, që të kthejë një pjesë të forcës ushtarake dhe policore në Kosovë. Por zyrtarët e UNMIK-ut, duke komentuar deklaratat e zyrtarëve serbë, thanë se KFOR-i dhe UNMIK-u janë përgjegjës për sigurinë në Kosovë. Një zyrtar i lartë i UNMIK-ut, ka thënë se kthimi i policisë dhe ushtrisë serbe në Kosovë nuk do të bëhet kurrë, pa marrë parasysh se a është në rezolutën 1244, apo jo. Për tri vjet e gjysmë pas përfundimit të luftës, Kosovën e kanë vizituar burrat më të mëdhenj të shtetit, si politikanë ashtu edhe ushtarakë, të cilët njëzëri kanë inkurajuar kosovarët se nuk do të ketë kurrë kthim të forcave serbe në Kosovë. Vetë kryeadministratori i parë i Kosovës, Bernard Kushner, u tha disa herë kosovarëve se përgjegjës për sigurinë në Kosovë janë KFOR-i dhe policia dhe se kurrë ushtria dhe policia serbe nuk do ta shkelin më tokën e Kosovës. *ro/ko (BalkanWeb)*

----------


## Brari

Interviste me  presidentin e Kosoves  ne Televizion.

-------


Thekse nga intervista e Presidentit të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova dhënë TV Kosovës 




Prishtinë, 25 janar 2003 (QIK) 


- Presidenti i Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova vizitoi dje Televizionin e Kosovës dhe bisedoi me strukturat drejtuese të këtij institucioni lidhur me situatën aktuale në Kosovë. Me këtë rast Presidenti Rugova i dha një intervistë TV Kosovës, në të cilën foli për shumë zhvillime të cilat aktualisht e preokupojnë Kosovën. 

Duke folur për arritjet në Kosovë në këto trie gjysmë pas luftës, presidenti Rugova tha se gjatë këtyre viteve ka pasur një progres në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Por si progres më të madh madh ai theksoi themelimin e institucioneve të Kosovës në nivel lokal dhe atë qendror shtetëror dhe funksionimin e tyre. 

Ndërkaq në planin e zhvillimit të përgjithshëm Presidenti tha se faza e emergjencës ka kaluar, kurse në fushën ekonomike është arritur një përparim i mirë, sidomos sektori privat, dhe ai, ka ecur shumë shpejt, që duhet përkrahur. Presidenti Rugova pastaj foli edhe për sektorin shtetëror për të theksuar se ka mbetur si problem dhe ai duhet të privatizohet.  


Presidenti Rugova vlerësoi se në gjendjen e sigurisë së përgjithshme gjithashtu ka pasur një progres dhe sot gjendja e sigurisë është më e mirë në Kosovë që është realizuar kryesisht nga KFOR-i, nga policia e UNMIK-ut dhe tash gjatë këtyre tre vjetësh që është ngritur policia e Kosovës, e cila duhet të specializohet për fusha të ndryshme të jetës. 

Ai theksoi rëndësinë e veçantë për vendosjen e rendit demokratik në Kosovë, fillimin e funksionimit të policisë në Kosovë dhe të rendit publik në përgjithësi. Si pika kryesore për të ardhmen Presidenti nënvizoi zhvillimin ekonomik, investimet, privatizimin që duhet t'i fillojë këtë vit, krijimin e vendeve të reja të punës për të rinjtë e Kosovës etj. 

I pyetur se a është dakord me pikëpamjet që paraqiti z. Shtajner në fjalimin e tij drejtuar qytetarëve lidhur me bartjen e përgjegjësive nga ndërkombëtarët tek institucionet vendore, Presidenti Rugova u shpreh se në përgjithësi është në dakord me atë që ka thënë z. Shtajner. Ato pika janë edhe pikat e programit të presidentit, presidencës dhe të institucioneve të tjera të Kosovës. Këto ditë, tha ai, është biseduar dhe po bisedohet si të përgatitet bartja e kompetencave nga institucionet e UNMIK-ut në institucionet e Kosovës. 

Kjo do të bëhet gradualisht që institucionet e Kosovë me forcimin e tyre të jenë në gjendje t'i realizojnë, me një bashkëpunim të ngushtë me UNMIK-un. Ai shtoi se ky vit është një vita më i lirë sepse nuk ka zgjedhje dhe do të ketë më shumë kohë për punë... 

Ndërkaq duke shfaqur qëndrimin e tij se cilat janë ato kompetenca më urgjente të cilat duhet sa më shpejt t'i kalohen institucioneve të Kosovës, presidenti Rugova tha, në kuptimin e mirë, prej kur janë themeluar institucionet e Kosovës ka pasur një largim të institucioneve të Kosovës dhe të UNMIK-ut. 

Ka pasur frustrime të ndryshme, psh. ekzekutivi duhet të punojë, parlamenti po ashtu dhe bashkëpunimi ka vazhduar. Normat që kërkohen këto ditë, të jenë sa më produktive, tha presidenti Rugova, duke shfaqur bindjen e tij se këto kompetenca do të barten gjatë këtij viti si në fushën ekonomike, në fushën administrative e juridike, në fushën e sigurisë, edhepse është pushtet i rezervuar i UNMIK-ut dhe i z. Shtajner. 

Në pyetjen se a do të ketë në këtë vit edhe Presidenti i Kosovës më shumë kompetenca, dhe cilat janë ato, presidenti Rugova u përgjigj: - Ne punojmë me Kornizën Kushtetuese. Pra presidenti i Kosovës, kompetencat e tashme që i ka, garanton funksionimin demokratik të institucioneve të Kosovës, paraqet unitetin e popullit, pastaj në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare së bashku me Përfaqësuesin Special ndërmerr masa dhe hapa, që në këtë vit do të shkojnë më tutje. 

Dihet se me këtë kushtetutë Presidenti i Kosovës nuk ka të drejtë t'i shpallë ligjet, por këtë ia kemi lënë Përfaqëseusit Special, pra z. Shtajner. Unë kam mjaft kompetenca por duhet t'i ushtroj dhe t'i zhvilloj ato. Do të bëhet një bartje graduale e kompetencave, - tha presidenti Rugova dhe vazhdoi: 

- Komptencat në marrëdhëniet e jashtme duhet t'i shikojmë së bashku me z. Shtajner, sepse Kosova në këtë fazë ka nevojë që t'i ketë zyrat e veta nëpër disa vende evropiane, pastaj në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Unë kam bërë një përpjekje në kuadër të kompetencave të mia dhe kam emëruar senatorin Robert Dolle ambasador nderi, përkatësisht përfaqësues të lartë të Kosovës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, që i duhet një shteti edhe kur t'i ketë ambasadat, pra njerëzit që kanë punuar me vite për Kosovën nuk duhet t'i harrojmë. 

Kemi mjaft miq të tillë në Evropë si në Gjermani, në Francë, në Angli dhe në vendet skandinave... ata dhe që do të ndihmojnë zhvillimin e Kosovës dhe afirmimin e saj. Të mos mbeten miqtë tanë dhe bota pa informata zyrtare se çfarë po ngjet në Kosovë. Pra të mos mbetet Kosova në mëshirën e skemave të ndryshme të qarqeve të ndryshme të dezinformimit. Kjo do të thotë se duhet ta afirmojmë progresin. 

Duke folur për seancën e fundit të Parlamentitë të Kosovës rreth sigurisë, Presidenti Rugova tha se ky debat ishte shumë i rëndësishëm. Ishte hera e parë që u shtrua një temë e nxehtë dhe e vështirë. Ishte hera e parë që raportuan para deputetëve përgjgjësit e UNMIK-ut që janë përgjegjës për sigurinë. Këto janë shenjat e para që kan filluar të bashkëpunojnë me UNMIK-un të gjitha institucionet. Parlamenti në këtë seancë e dha edhe një provim se është i gatshëm të diskutojë edhe për temat më të rënda që duhet t'i diskutojnë në Kosovë. 

Kjo ishte vërtet një diplomaci parlamentare. "Ne duhet të mësohemi që në parlament do të kemi pikëpamje të ndryshme, do të kemi nganjëherë edhe ngritje të zërit etj. Sa i përket sigurisë në radhë të parë duhet të angazhohen institucionet dhe policia e UNMIK-ut. KFOR-i e kryen punën e vet në mënyrë të shkëlqyeshme. Policia e Kosovës të specializohet për raste të krimit, të krimit ekonomik". 

"Unë thashë se gjendja e sigurisë është përmirësuar, por për fat të keq po vazhdojnë vrasjet e personaliteteve publike, politike dhe jo vetëm politike. Kemi pasur edhe raste të tjera kur janë vrarë intelektualë e gazetarë. Pra duhet t'i themi kësaj stop. 

Krimi i organizuar në Kosovë tash ekziston, por nuk është në përmasa të mëdha sepse për fat populli i Kosovës tradicionalisht nuk e pranon krimin. Por për të bërë keq nuk duhen shumë njerëz. Prandaj duhet të angazhohemi të gjithë që të ndihmojmë institucionet dhe t'i ndriçojmë këto vrasje dhe t'i ndërprejmë, sepse kjo është në të mirën e Kosovës", tha Presidenti Rugova. 

I pyetur se si do të hapet çështja e statusit final të Kosovës dhe në këtë kontekst a duhet nisur nga marrëveshja e Rambujesë, presidenti Rugova tha se pikëpamja e tij e parë është që Kosova de fakto sot është e pavarur, është e lirë, në zhvillim e sipër, natyrisht si çdo shoqëri në zhvillim, ka edhe probleme, por po ecet drejt progresit. 

"Pra, të njihet Kosova nga vendet e mëdha, nga Shtetet e Bashkuara, nga Unioni Evropian dhe pastaj të formalizohet nga OKB-ja. Pra kjo është rruga më e mirë, më e drejtë dhe më e shkurtë. Kjo do të qetësonte këtë pjesë të Evropës dhe botës, por edhe rajonin në përgjithësi dhe do t'i qetësonte edhe fqinjët tanë", theksoi Presidenti i Kosovës. 

"Ka mendime se duhet të bëhet një konferencë ndërkombëtare për njohjen formale të pavarësisë së Kosovës, ku do të merrnin pjesë të interesuarit. Ne, në radhë të parë jemi të interesuar, por rruga e parë është më e mira dhe më e drejta. 

Por edhe po të organizohej ndonjë konferencë ndërkombëtare duhet të nisemi nga njohja formale e pavarësisë së Kosovës, sepse tash për fat të mirë është një kohë tjetër për Kosovën. Ndërkaq Marrëveshja e Rambujesë ka dhënë rezultatin e vet. Do të thotë pala që nuk e pranoi u ndëshkua sipas të drejtës ndërkombëtare. Ne që pranuam atë marrëveshje fituam këtë që e kemi sot", vlerësoi në vazhdim zoti Rugova. 

"Serbia ende nuk është liruar nga skemat e vjetra, ende nuk e ka kuptuar se është një botë tjetër që ka filluar në Kosovë e me Kosovën dhe që ka filluar në rajonin tonë, do të thotë në këtë pjesë të Evropës dhe botës. Nëse mbahet ndonjë tubim ndërkombëtar Beogradi mund të marrë pjesë por nuk do të jetë ai që do të vendoste për Kosovën. 

Kjo është kryer njëherë e përgjithmonë. Dhe sa më shpejtë ta kuptojnë këtë në Beograd do të jetë aq më mirë për ata dhe për të tjerët në rajon. Pra, njëherë e përgjithmonë Beogradi duhet të lirohet prej atyre skemave negative të së kaluarës kundër Kosovës dhe kundër popujve të tjerë. Shpresoj se edhe ata kanë filluar të mendojnë në mënyrë pozitive", nënvizoi Presidenti Rugova. 

Ndërkaq duke u përgjegjur se pse nuk ka pranuar Presidenti i Kosovës ftesën e Kryeministrit të Kosovës për takim me liderët e partive kryesore politike në Kosovë, zoti Rugova tha: "Tash jemi në një fazë tjetër. Do të thotë me funksionimin e institucioneve të Kosovë ku jemi të gjithë, pra në Parlement, në Qeveri, përfshirë këtu edhe presidentin. Një bashkëpunim i partive politike ekziston dhe duhet të ekzistojë, por nuk jam për atë që të bëjmë forma substitute të zëvendësimit të institucioneve. 

Pra, pa të keq, sepse, siç e dini, ne një kohë kemi pasur mjaft këso këshillash e tjera dhe nuk i shoh tash produktive. Natyrisht do të bashkëpunojmë sot edhe nesër LDK-ja në bazë të interesave me PDK-në, me AAK-në dhe me disa parti të tjera më të vogla, që janë në Parlament, por vendi kryesor, tribuna sot është Parlamenti i Kosovës. 

Janë atje të gjitha grupet parlamentare sipas votave dhe punojnë e merren vesh. Të gjitha partitë e kemi deleguar atje vullnetin tonë. Dhe nëse ndodhë ndonjë bllokim i institucioneve atëherë mund të punohet edhe me partitë politike. Pra ishte një keqkuptim. 

Shembulli më i mirë ishte debati i fundit në Parlament ku u aprovua deklarata e përbashkët. Andaj nuk duhet që ne si parti t'i paragjykojmë gjërat, ta paralizojmë parlamentin, t'i marrim kompetencat, sepse ato janë më të fuqishme se sa një marrëveshje apo një debat i partive politike", tha mes tjerash në këtë intervistë Presidenti i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova. 



------------





Te lumt goja Rugova !

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Llap, cka ky lajm lidhje me pavaresine e Kosoves? 

Apo po mendon se je duke bere dinakeri, duke u dhene nje lajm te tille, menjehere pas atij te Brarit? 

Te mbetemi ne teme ju lutem.

----------


## Shën Albani

Ky lajm eshte tragjik per Kosoven, nuk demothet vetem Ruogva por edhe Kosova!

----------


## Zanë Kosove

ore Llapi,

Deshtimi ne ndergjegje eshte veshtir te kapercehet!!Si re i shpejte ishe kunder mirefjaleve ndaj Kryetarit Rugova! 

E çfare kuadri ju patem juve o Llapi?

----------

